
Toyota Wants to Put a Robot in Every Home and Make It Your Pal - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-26/toyota-wants-to-put-a-robot-in-every-home-and-make-it-your-pal
======
ocdtrekkie
I think if companies want to figure out how to make people want
robots/assistants in their life as more than just tools, they're going to have
to start figuring out how to give users options again. My assistant is
personal to me, not the same as everyone else's. The hardware is really almost
secondary to this, I'd consider a rectangular box my friend if it had it's own
personality, and wasn't the same as everyone else's rectangular box.

